# Anyone have a one year old who still drooled?



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

My babe will turn one year old in a week and he still drools like a maniac. He hasn't been teething for ages and the constant stream of drool is really annoying. My first two stopped drooling much sooner than this. It's gotten slightly better since he kicked the cold he's had for a while, but dang, will I ever have a dry shoulder again?


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Oh my Lord - I had a *20 month old* who still drooled! :LOL The kid was worse than a St. Bernard! I was actually worried about him, I thought he might have overactive salivary glands or something. I was afraid the other kids in his Kindergarten would tease him, I didn't think he'd ever stop drooling. The front of his shirt was always soaked, I had to change his clothes at least 3 -4 times a day.

The good news - he doesn't drool *nearly* as much as he used to. He can wear the same shirt all day now.







He does still drool a little, sometimes, but he has much better saliva control than he used to. I think he just finally became more aware of it. I hear him slurp his drool back up into his mouth sometimes, instead of just letting it run all over his chin. So take heart, there is hope.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

my ds is two and still will drool off and on... if he's teething or sleepy or it's cold outside...

Hey, at least he's not drooling and picking his nose! LOL


----------



## beckington (Mar 1, 2004)

Yup, my one-year old is still drooling like crazy! Oh, I dream of the day when he'll only need to wear one shirt a day!!









Charmaine


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

My 22 mo ds is still drooling! His poor little chin and cheeks are chapped.

My guess is hat he is cutting molars.

Let's hope they aren't still drooling in high school!


----------



## thyme (Jul 17, 2003)

My older son drooled until he was at least 2, if not older. He is 4 now and totally drool-free.


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

my ds is 26 months and still drools a ton. i've been slightly worried too. glad i'm not alone.


----------



## PadmaMorgana (Apr 14, 2004)

DS drooled until way past 2. Waaaay past 2. I used to change his shirts 3 times a day. Teething was worse. He could soak a shirt in 30 mins. He stopped once he got to the stage where we could go "DS close your mouth and swallow". It was jus the way he was. some kids drool. DS drooled alot when he was concentrating as he had his mouth open all the time. I think he is just a mouth breather like his mommy


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

My oldest drooled until he was almost 4! I asked his Dr. about it several times as I was worried, but he just said it was fine and that it could be that he just got too busy and forgot to swallow. He has stopped now and he is normal in all of his development and everything, he was just a drooler I guess. He had a little friend the same age that was the same way as well. My baby (11mos.) doesn't drool nearly as much as my oldest did!


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

My almost 2 has all his teeth and still drools---a lot! He's been a bit of a "mouth breather" since he was wee, and I think that contributes to the fuacet effect.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My babe is 13 months and a drooling fiend...he has one molar that came through the other day and more on the way.


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

Sorry it's taken me so long to respond again. I forgot I posted it in Toddlers and have been searching the LWAB forum for this thread.









Anyway, I feel much better now. I read an article in a magazine or book a few months ago where this same questions was asked and the "expert" mentioned that the mom should take her child to the doctor because kids shouldn't drool past a year (I thought that was a bit extreme) and that it can sometimes be a sign of a neurological problem. I was pretty sure that my son wasn't alone, and judging from his development I was equally as sure that he was neurologically fine. I'm glad to know that I'm not alone.

I am getting tired of always being smeared with someone else's saliva, though. Of course the kid babbles nearly constantly. Perhaps if he would close his mouth from time to time he could swallow some of that drool. :LOL


----------



## katallen (Jan 4, 2005)

My two year old still drools when she gets to excited and forgets to swallow.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

I've found that my kids drooled off and on throughout their toddlerhood. Whenever they were teething, they started to drool again. I went through a particularily rough patch when it seemed like my 3 yo DS was drooling and chewing on his fingers constantly- then I realized that he was working on some molars, and it resolved itself within a few weeks.


----------



## santosha (Mar 15, 2002)

though i hate to be the party pooper who says "it may not be normal", it may not be. both of my two children drooled past the age when one would expect and the reason they do so is because of oral motor/ muscle issues. at one year old, i probably wouldn't worry, but by the time your child is hitting two, you might want to look into it. going along with the drooling is annunciation difficulties, tongue thrust, & low muscle tone of tongue. both my kids needed speech therapy because of it. the second time around, the drooling was the key to me noticing something was off.

HTH


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My dd is 13 mos. and cutting three teeth right now. SHe's always cutting teeth, they seem to take weeks to actually come in. She drools a lot.


----------

